# VQ30 Water Pump Install Advise



## phoenix_A32 (Jun 12, 2008)

hey everyone. i have a "96 Maxima SE. very well cared for. 220,000 miles. ive been having a coolant leak for a while, found out it was the water pump. so i have a new water pump. and i dont know where the f'n thing is. i just know from looking at it, its driven by a timing chain. so if anybody could give me advise or a link to detailed instructions, it'd be greatly appreciated. i need all the help i can get on this one. 
from what i can figure so far, i need to take off the timing chain cover, but thats attached to the motor mount. someone send me in the right direction please

:balls:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's inside the timing case a little left of center. There is a small opening, about the size of a softball to get to it but if you don't know what your doing you can do some serious damage. So take off the cover and look at it and be absolutely sure you want to try it otherwise take it to a shop and let them be liable for it if it gets messed up.


----------

